
Let He Who Is Without Yeezys Cast the First Stone - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/17/nyregion/preachers-sneakers-instagram-account.html
======
whenchamenia
Preachers are crooked? Never woulda guessed it. Here they all drive brand new
caddilacs with whitewall tires and wear custom suits. Hard to tell them apart
from the pimps, even when they start talking. It all seems like the same
hustle, selling hope and taking donations.

~~~
1PlayerOne
Yeah, similar to the irony of priests condemning homosexuality to the faithful
and then getting caught soliciting gay sex or molesting choir boys.

